# 1940's Ladies Huffman?



## Richard (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this a 1944 Ladies Huffman? Serial# is H418220

Isn't that a typical Huffman chain guard and sprocket?

The head badge is not original to the bicycle I don't believe as it is a "VISTA" head badge,

thanks,

Richard


----------



## Richard (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on, someone on here must know? Wheres my Huffman guys????? a little help ...


----------



## Bozman (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes it is a Huffman style chain ring. If it really is a 1944 it should have all blacked parts that are normally chromed due to wartime restrictions.


----------



## npence (Mar 3, 2012)

My guess is that it is a 1954 huffy frame with added parts. I don't think they started using the date code with the H number until 1947 or so.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like your having some nice weather


----------



## Richard (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, we are having nice weather.

The bicycle is probably a 1947 then, As I was told the owner delivered papers with it in 1948.

Thanks, 

Richard





scrubbinrims said:


> Looks like your having some nice weather


----------



## npence (Mar 3, 2012)

The frame is dated 1954 but the guard is about 10 years older then the bike. The owner might be off 6 years in his memory. It is hard to remember things 50+ years ago. And the drop outs do look earlier then a 1954 so I guess we are back to square one on this one.


----------



## npence (Mar 4, 2012)

Did some research on your bike looks by the serial number to be a 1941. Hope this helps


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2012)

seat clamp, upper fender bridge and drop outs says postwar. drop outs also says pre 1948, lack of blackout parts says 1947.
the wheels we already discussed in a pm.


----------



## Richard (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks again Scott...


----------



## brett4christ (Apr 25, 2012)

Where can I find the serial number on my bike?  I have the near-exact twin to your bike but I can't locate the serial number.






Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Richard (May 9, 2012)

brett4christ said:


> Where can I find the serial number on my bike?  I have the near-exact twin to your bike but I can't locate the serial number.
> 
> View attachment 49739
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.




The bottom of the frame, under the crank.

Richard


----------

